# Booster un G5 PPC 2*2Gigas



## Darth Harou (6 Février 2013)

Bonsoir à tous amis de la pomme ,

Utilisateur apple depuis quelques années, mais du Intel, ( un MacBookPro 17 et un mac book )
J'ai acheter récemment un G5 Power PC 2x2 Gigas avec 10 G de RAM DDR2, la carte graphique est une Geforce 6600 LE avec 128 m De mémoire vidéo .
Je suis vidéaste en free lance et j'ai des besoins assez lourd en vidéo, je fais tourner final cut pro et Motion 3.....

J'ai donc acheter ce mac en me disant d'entrée que j'aller l'upgrader un bon coup, or en me balladant sur quelques forums dont MacG, j'ai cru comprendre que je pouvais upgrader mon G5 avec une seule carte graphique la ATI Radeon  X1900 GT en PCIe .
J'ai repérer cette carte sur Price Min récemment : 
http://www.priceminister.com/s/sapphire+radeon+x1900

et je me pose vraiment la question de sa compatibilité avec mon G5 .....
- Vais je devoir flasher cette carte comme je le vois sur quelques forums ?
- va t elle être reconnue ?

Si vous avez d'autres références de cartes compatible avec ma machine je suis aussi preneur .....

je vous mets ma config complète pour être plus précis :
Power Mac G5 2x2 GHz
Carte Vidéo GeForce 6600LE
10 G de RAM DDR2
Tourne sous Mac OS 10- 5 -8 

Voila merci d'avance pour vos réponses .
Bien a vous


----------



## jellyboy74 (6 Février 2013)

Hello , 

De ce que je sais , à partir du moment ou tu as un port PCI-e tu peu mettre à peu près ce que tu veux mais il va falloir flasher le tout ! 

J'avais un G5 avant mais éa carte était d'origine mais dans mon mac pro j'ai pu mettre une 5850 sans problème à la place de la 5770 après flash . 

C'est tout ce que je peu te dire malheureusement .


----------



## Darth Harou (8 Février 2013)

Bonsoir, et merci jellyboy pour la réponse, je poursuit mes recherches, et je suis tomber sur ça : http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/404951456.htm?ca=17_s

Après verif chez Apple normalement c compatible mais j'ai un doute.....
Est ce qu'une âme charitable pourrais m'aiguyer.....?

Merci a vous

Je continue a chercher ......


----------



## jellyboy74 (8 Février 2013)

Oui compatibles G5 sans problème normalement . 

Si en plus tu as confirmation d'apple c'est encore mieux . Téléphone leur au pire . 

Attend d'en savoir plus quand même .


----------



## Darth Harou (9 Février 2013)

Bon raté pour la derniere annonce, en plus elle etait flashée...... Je continue mes recherches mais pas evident de trouver une carte compatible ou deja flashée........


----------



## Darth Harou (15 Février 2013)

Bonjour a tous,
Je reviens à la charge avec ma carte graphique , est ce qu'une ATI 1900XT en 512 Mega serais compatible avec mon G5 PPC 2006 pourquoi la limite serait elle de 256 m maximum en compatibilité ?

Si quelqu'un a des élèments de réponses  .......


----------



## Al_Copett (7 Mars 2013)

Attention fais bien attention à la génération de ta machine car d'une année à l'autre, voir un modèle du début ou de la fin de la même année, la liste des cartes vidéo compatibles varie.


----------



## Darth Harou (25 Mars 2013)

Ok merci bien pour la derniere info de toute façon pour l'instant j'ai laisser tomber l'upgrade de CG  sur le G5, et puis j'ai le temps ......


----------



## KERRIA (1 Avril 2013)

je pense que tu devrais la laisser telle qu'elle est et la garder pour les tâches dans lesquelles elle est compétente.......

Le Bon Soir


----------

